
SLA (Service Level Agreement) Calculator - franze
http://uptime.is/
======
brudgers
Source code in a few lines of Lisp:
[http://uptime.is/uptime.lsp](http://uptime.is/uptime.lsp)

------
viklas
I love this. Nice, simple implementation. Will definitely come in handy.

